# Le Champion CF Rear Dropouts Don't Seem Square



## glfguy8 (Mar 21, 2013)

I just received my Motobecane Le Champion CF frameset. Absolutely beautiful piece of engineering. I just have a slight concern that might not be a concern at all. 

When i put the rear wheel in all the way to where the dropout stops it. The wheel leans to the left of center by a few degrees. It can easily be resolved by not completely bottoming out the axle in the dropout on one side, but I'm not sure if this is safe / reliable. There is still plenty of dropout for the QR to grab. 

I have also tried the wheel installed both ways and also verified with a second wheel, so there are no issues with the dish of the wheel. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## threebikes (Feb 1, 2009)

Send BD pics of frame w/ both wheels.


----------

